# Nord Pas de Calais - Kent overnighting



## 101819 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, it´s me again!

I´ve been in UK in August 2005 but we didn´t really stop in Calais or in Dover for overnighting. From what I´ve read here, you can stop in "sans billet" park in Calais docks, but you can´t in Dover docks. Is this 100 % true or not? 
Oh, and this. I´ve also read that a lot of people go to Cap Gris Nez, stay in Wissant, and even at St.Margaret´s at Cliffe! As we are planning to visit the location of Julius Caesar´s first landing in Britain near Walmer, I was thinking if there was a wild camping spot as well?

As usual, thanks for all the info. :wink: 

Miha, from Slovenia


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the entrance to Dover is difficult & you can't go anywhere but up to the check in counters, so no real opportunity to park up like at Calais. There is the Marine Parade parking which is well documented on here - try a search!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Miha, welcome to MHFacts,

No overnight parking allowed at Dover docks i'm afraid but you can overnight at marine parade.......










On the other side in France, they aren't keen on overnight parking at Gris Nez ever since the area has been redeveloped but some have got away with the odd night. Absolutely no problems parking at the 'sans billets' at the calais terminal though.
A few more maps to help you...

'Sans Billets' parking location at Calais docks (free).....









The official aire at Calais (€7per night).....









An alternative to the aire at the marina (free).....









happy travels,

pete.


----------

